# Washing cars in winter!



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

:detailer:

A word to the wise be very careful when washing the car in winter!

I washed the car earlier snow foam etc, popped out and the snow foam etc and water has iced over and I fell onto my elbow and spent the next 3 hours in AE Thought it was going to be worse but luckily it was just badly sprained.

Really dangerous in winter


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Try doing it for a living......


----------



## Artstu (Jun 24, 2011)

MattWSM said:


> Try doing it for a living......


Take the winter off and go somewhere warmer  it was very slippery out and about on the roads today with the ice.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

ron burgandy said:


> I fell onto my elbow


OUCH !!! I bet that hurt like a MF and I don't mean micro fibre


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

MattWSM said:


> Try doing it for a living......


know the feeling, slipping and sliding all day while just trying to make a living and knowing you cant afford to fall because no work means no pay


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

furby-123 said:


> know the feeling, slipping and sliding all day while just trying to make a living and knowing you cant afford to fall because no work means no pay


Exactly


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Its a case of applying a large dose of common sense, particularly if you wash your cart on a public road or your drive runs over the pavement. 

a dirty car wont injure anyone, a patch of ice may do.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I washed the side of mine the other night (bird bomb related) and within a few minutes the water had iced over on the ground. Had to go down to the grit bin and grit it. Didn't want any innocent C'ing it! Very dangerous this time of year, especially in Scotland


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

Not so good!


----------



## Markojay (Mar 2, 2010)

You really have to take extra care this time of year


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

ron burgandy said:


> :detailer:
> 
> A word to the wise be very careful when washing the car in winter!
> 
> ...


Couldve been worse,someone couldve slipped.



Artstu said:


> Take the winter off and go somewhere warmer  .


Meanwhile,back in the real world.


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

I live on a quiet cul de sac and got my bro to come and rock salt my drive and pavement. I really wouldn't want anyone else to slip. 
Defiantly be careful when its icy and wear proper footwear I had summer pumps on and there terrible.


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I woke this morning to Iced up cars (Had heated windscreen envy from wifes Focus)
Water butt in garden frozen, so decided after previous damage to winterize, shut off water, emptied hose and took off spray head & drained P/W and greenhouse pressure sprayer.


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

I work in a gritter yard so keep a bucket full handy, clean the car then surround it in a fine spread of grit and its fine


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

^^^^ i do the same
on cold days, I'll wash the car then put a sprinkling of grit down (managed to pick up quite a bit when Focus DIY was closing down)


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Waay to cold to be washing cars. Mine needs a wash bad but it can wait!


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Ravinder said:


> Waay to cold to be washing cars. Mine needs a wash bad but it can wait!


..........correct.Mine is the same but can wait.:thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Washed mine today and the water was freezing on the roof!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Haven't washed mine in weeks. It's super dirty. I like it though haha


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

danwel said:


> Washed mine today and the water was freezing on the roof!


...........+ all the door locks aswell i bet?. Mine has not been washed for over a week & when i finished nights today i went to opennthe boot to put my kit in & the boot badge/handle was frozen.


----------



## Paul_D (Sep 26, 2012)

danwel said:


> Washed mine today and the water was freezing on the roof!


Mine too yesterday.. always do our 2 cars and it was a complete nightmare.. water just freezing everywhere, roof, sides, spoiler..

I guess there's no way 'round it really.. I don't want filthy cars all winter and I tried to do it at the warmest point of the day (temperature on the car was reading 2 degrees).. will just have to stock up on some grit to spread around the floor after washing..


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

I tried over the weekend
Sat monring, managed to wash the wife's car and started applying sealant to the wheels but having a tough time, as it started drizzling, everything was still defrosting. Just couldn't get any decent finish on the wheels, so gave up before the big rain came.

Sunday checked forecast supposed to be dry but soon as i got outside it came to rain. 


Today is mild and dry, so tonight after work I'm going to put all the outdoor lights on, put a light on my head at try to just give a quick wash so at least both cars are clean.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Get a bag of Sharp Sand and sprinkle that about if it's slippery


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

mini-eggs said:


> I tried over the weekend
> Sat monring, managed to wash the wife's car and started applying sealant to the wheels but having a tough time, as it started drizzling, everything was still defrosting. Just couldn't get any decent finish on the wheels, so gave up before the big rain came.
> 
> Sunday checked forecast supposed to be dry but soon as i got outside it came to rain.
> ...


Going to do mine tonight in the dark too. No chance yesterday, the frost never lifted.

Can't wait its a real state, need to get the arches all cleaned out.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Now the temperature has started to drop I probably won't wash my car properly until late January. Once a week I'll just take it down the local garage and use their pressure washer.

The car has been prepped for winter with plenty of sealant so a hot shampoo and blast from the pressure washer should see it through until the weather improves


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

I did mine yesterday as it had to go on ebay, not nice sliding around on the road side !


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

S1600Marc said:


> Now the temperature has started to drop I probably won't wash my car properly until late January. Once a week I'll just take it down the local garage and use their pressure washer.
> 
> The car has been prepped for winter with plenty of sealant so a hot shampoo and blast from the pressure washer should see it through until the weather improves


 Personally I'd just use the rinse in the garage not their ****e shampoo


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

rinns said:


> I did mine yesterday as it had to go on ebay, not nice sliding around on the road side !


Whats getting sold buddy? Surprised you troubled yourself with such a menial job lol


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

sod the weather ill just carry on washing regardless ...i love having clean vehicles when everyone elses are filthy


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

cossienuts said:


> sod the weather ill just carry on washing regardless ...i love having clean vehicles when everyone elses are filthy


I'm the same. I'll be out in any weather... I just keep a nice bucket of warm water handy to keep my hands from freezing.


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh well being called back into hospital as they ve reviewed the X-ray and seen something they didn't like


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

ron burgandy said:


> Oh well being called back into hospital as they ve reviewed the X-ray and seen something they didn't like


oh crap Hope they patch you up quickly fella......

I used ONR on friday night this week to minimise the amount of water on our drive its fence line runs along the south aspect so it never thaws out over winter once it freezes thats it till it warms up enough,.... then in a rather back to front motion i filled up saturday evening so jet washed the arches and underside at the local bp filling station (i even used the brush....... on the underside and kindly rinsed it afterwards  )

Should have just got the PW out as it sleeted on Friday night / sat morning and froze the drive way from front to back.... as i found when i walked down the man cave on sat morning .....

We use this

http://www.saltsupplier.co.uk/ice-melt-granules/magic-ice-melt-bucket-18-75kg.html

(although shop about it can be had much cheaper)

seems to do the trick....

oh and a set of these for when the need to clean the family fleet occurs and all the local DIY jet washes are frozen...... or ice rinks










Or a walk down the pub is needed :lol:


----------



## ron burgandy (Apr 18, 2007)

ron burgandy said:


> Oh well being called back into hospital as they ve reviewed the X-ray and seen something they didn't like


Turns out I have fractured my shoulder and off work for roughly six weeks


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Ouch but it could have been worse,you could have dislocated it.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I washed mine the other day in the snow it came out well nearly slipped ont he back step and then next day bloody snow and ice was gone typical lol


----------

